# Cyp hybrid ID



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2011)

Last year I bought those Cyps:

Cypripedium	x andrewsii	
Cypripedium Philipp 
Cypripedium Aki Light
Cypripedium Michael

Can you tell me wich one is it?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 24, 2011)

Cypripedium macranthos x henryi


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2011)

Philipp


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 24, 2011)

I would say Philipp as well.

Ron


----------

